# 1st IVF/ICSI with servere Male Factor - Success stories please :)



## Twinklybelle

Hello Ladies,

This is my very first post so you will have to bear with me!

My DH & I have been trying to concieve for 2.5 yrs and after lots of tests etc its seems our infertility is due to severe MF. My DH has 99% bad sperm   Low count, motility & morphology so the Doctor said our only chance is IVF/ICSI. I was on Suprecur 0.5 for down reg which they have now lowered to 0.25 and also I am currently on day 5 of stims (menopur - 3 powders + 1 liquid) and had a scan this morning and I have 11 folicules on my left side & 6 on my right. I keep feeling very tired and im hoping that this is normal lol!! My Egg Collection is sheduled for Weds 18th Jan 2012  Excited but nervous at the same time!

I would love it if anyone could share any success stories with similar backgrounds and also any tips for before/after EC would be great  

Wishing you all lots of babydust xxxx


----------



## pinkcat

Welcome to FF Twinklybelle! There are so many sections here with a huge amount of information, so whatever you are going through there will be someone here to help. Have a look at the male factors section and hopefully you will find lots of success stories to give you hope .

Here are some links I think you may find helpful

Male factors
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=35.0

ICSI
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=31.0

Cycle buddies is for ladies going through treatment at the same time, just have a look for the January group...
click here

The What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) thread will give you some info on how to navigate the site 
click here

Take a minute to look at our Site guidelines
click here

If you look on the main forum index you will find location boards. You can find others in your area, and even people going to the same clinic who will provide invaluable advice - some groups even have meet ups.

We have a live chat room where you can meet other members, take part in themed chat events and gain a wealth of information from people who are or have been dealing with infertility. New member chat is at 8pm on Wednesday, where we can introduce you to other members, show you around the chat room and help with any queries you may have both in the chat room and on the boards. Please take a look at the calendar and of course our Chat Zone: click here
Chat room: click here

Please feel free to ask more questions here, or on any other part of the site, there will be wonderful helpful people there to give you lots of support and information.

Best of luck! 








Pinkcat


----------



## Helen78

Hi Twinklybelle,

Welcome! Your situation sounds very similar to mine and DH's. He had problems with count, morphology and motility and to add to the issues I have pcos. However, as you can see in my info bit at the bottom we were lucky and icsi worked for us on 1st attempt  

By way of tips their isn't much I can say hun, I'm an easy going kind of person and don't tend to get really stressed about things so didn't worry too much. I carried on much as normal, the only day I had off work was egg collection day (cos of the sedation), I did one of my injections in a pub toilet and one in the car and many would say I have a stressful job (SW) so long hours. I didn't do acupuncture or anything and ate as normal. I'm a believer in carrying on as normal as it seems to work for most of the population   but I guess anything that makes you feel less stressed and more positive is probably worth a shot....

Good luck, I'll have my fingers crossed for you and hopefully I'll see your name pop up on the pg announcement board v soon 

 Helen

PS I don't know if I can take any credit for this but I also have a very chilled out baby too, the house alarm went off this morning at 7am, he woke up looked at  me and almost shrugged before turning over and going back to sleep while the alarm continued!!!


----------



## Guest

HI hun hope your ok !

We are also havign isci for male factor. Im on my first cycle, day 18 of d/r i have my scan on 18th and hopefully start stimms then. 

Your follicles sound fab ! Hope youre not too nervous. It is very exciting   

Hi Helen, it is fab to hear of success stories like yourself ! Im only planning on having the day off for ec which is a tues, then go back to work wed, thurs off for et and the fri off too, then back to work mon. That is my plan anyway, i wont be having the 2 weeks off. I think i would go crazy. I dont have a stressful job, just work in an accounts office with nothing to do half the time so i am always on here haha.  

Lots of love to both of you

xxx


----------



## piggy22

In the same boat as you. havented started treatment yet but i wish you good luck. Keep us posted, im hoping yours wil be a success story x


----------



## Twinklybelle

Hi Girls,

Hope you are all well  

Thank you all for replying, I got all excited when I got replies lol, how sad is that!!  

Pinkcat - Thank you very much for all the information, I shall be looking through all that & trying to gain a fountain of knowledge! There is so much tp take in isnt there   Congratulations on getting a BFP through IVF hun, its great to hear success stories xxx

Helen - Congratulations on your BFP honey!!! Its so great to hear of success stories with similar backgrounds to our problems. Sorry to hear about your PCOS   Haha loving the fact your baba sleeps through the alarm, sounds like something my hubby would do!!
Im doing well by not stressing at the minute haha ( although I did have a huge stress when I opened my box of meds and saw the drawing up needle thinking that was going in to me!!! Glad I read that leaflet to tell me otherwise   ) My clinic is said they give you a sicknote for 2 weeks off and im taking it as I have had a rough few months with family probs, losing my grandma on xmas day and work etc that it will be nice to have a break as I know if I go in to work I will be stressing and I wanted to give myself the best chance. I havent tried accupunture either, I have heard alot about it but its seems very expensive and I already feel like a pin cushion!  I am trying to eat healthy but am not doing any excercise as im too shattered by the time I get home! Did you find you were always tired when on stims?  

BeckyBoo - Congratulations on starting your IVF journey - What medication areyou on for DR? Hope you are getting on ok with the injections?
Went for another scan today and the nurse said I have 6 folicules that are doing what they are supposed to be so I hope that is a good number for this stage?? The others are not as big so they are not counting them. I also work in accounts, im a legal cashier!

Piggy22 - Thank you ever so much hun, good luck to you too! When do you start your treatment?

Lots of love & baby dust to you all & keep   for those little miricals
Donna
xXxXxXx


----------



## Guest

Hi Donna Hope you are well, Its not sad getting excited at replies. Its lovely having people to talk to who are going through the same thing  

Im on suprecur 0.5 l for my d/r then will be on menopur 22f when i start stimms. I have my baseline scan one week today (18th) i cant wait to get started on stimms as i feel like a pin cushion too. I know i will still be injecting then but at least i will be on the next stage, feel like i am d/r forever  

I have no idea on the follicles at all, how long have you been simming for? From looking on other threads about them then i think that sounds about right. My nurse told me that when i go for my pre theatre scan on 30th they will be hoping for at least 3 on each side then they will know when ec will be. That sounds low to me but what do i know lol. As far as i know i only have that one scan after ive staretd stimming which im not sure about as other people seem to have a couple between that time. Im gonna ask them when i go next wed. 

Glad your not stressing. I was told by my nurse that if i looked at the big needle not to worry as it was for mixing, glad she told me cos i would have panicked too lol.  Thats good that you get a sicknote from the clinic   One less thing for you to worry about.  Your job sounds more important than mine  

Are you nhs or private hun? Where abouts are you?

Lots of love 

xxx


----------



## Twinklybelle

Hey Beckyboo haha just got excited again at your reply! lol. Your right it is really nice having people to talk to that are in the same position. Thank you for replying.

I was on Suprecur 0.5 for 14 days then it went down to 0.25 when I started my stim injections which are menopur and I have 1 liquid & 3 powders. I started stimming on 5th Jan so only been 6 jabs so far lol!

I hope your baseline scan goes well hun, ask lots of questions, I tried to and the nurse that did my first scan wasnt very informative but the one I had today the nurse was lovely and talked through everything with me.

My egg collection in sheduled for 18th! A week today - when you have your baseline scan!!Maybe thats a good luck omen for both of us! 

The nurse didnt book my apts for scans until I had my initial scan so im sure they will book them then for you.

Im NHS hun, and with Leicester Fertility Clinic. Im from Leicester. Where are you from & which clinic are you with? Are you NHS or Private? The cost is so steep for IVF/ICSI that im scared if it doesnt all work we wont have another chance   But staying positive as its out of my hands!  

Lots of Love hun
Donna
xxx


----------



## Guest

Hi hun

We have our baseline scan & pre theatre scan booked but nothing else. Hopefully i do have another one cos its a bit worrying everyone else seems to be havign them. I will deffo ask them  

Maybe it is a good omen   for us.

Im nhs too, i live in staffordshire, my clinic is Burton Centre for Reproductive Medicine. It is sooo expensive. ALl our hopes are on this one too as we wont get another chance. DOes your clinic have single embryo policy? Ours does but said they would do 2 if they are not top grade, i am going to push for 2  

Positive thinking all the way hun    

Lots of love

xx


----------



## Twinklybelle

Hey honey

What is the pre theatre scan?

Yes ours is a 1 embryo policy too, but dont think they will let us do 2 

 thinking of you xx


----------



## Guest

I dont know lol, im booked in for that on 30th jan, they do ec on tuesdays so i think they think i will be ready then so i have it to check? At least thats what im lead to believe anyway. Maybe they dont think i need any other scans before? Being as i seem to be ok and we are male factor. I have no idea lol. They said that if all goes to plan i will be having ec on tues 31st and et on feb 2nd.

Ours are reluctant with 2 and will only if not top grade.  Can freeze for 3 years, is yours the same?

      

xxx


----------



## Twinklybelle

Hey 

I guess every clinic is different witht their proceedures, im sure they will tell you at your next apt 

Its very exciting when you get your dates isnt it! I know its seemed ages for us while they were testing etc and now its all of a sudden here!

I think they said we can freeze for 10 years but they will only freeze top grade ones.

Has your DH had to freeze samples? What kind of MF issu do you have if you dont mind me asking? xxx


----------



## Guest

Yeah they are all different. Funny how we are all having different things but hoping for the same outcome !

WE havent had too much of a wait really since going to the docs, we have been really lucky. Still cant believe its happening.

No he hasnt had to freeze any, he is doing his the day i have ec. Has yours?

No i dont mind you asking at all hun. He has low motility & a low count, cant remember the numbers as i am at work. But there was some 0% on the 2nd test, think that was the rapid progressive bit, Its so confusing lol. How about yours?

xxxx


----------



## Twinklybelle

Yes it is funny! I dont know if your clinic is the same but Mine has LOADS of baby pics on the wall and it just gives you a reminder that it works  

Yes my hubbys had to do 3 samples to freeze and then will do a fresh one on EC day. My hubby has very low everything but they are mainly worried about the morphology. His sperm is 99% abnormal  Think it may have been caused from a hernia op he had when we first met. Apparently they now ask u to freeze your   but he was never told this!!

xxxxx


----------



## Guest

Ours havent got pics on the wall but they have got photo albums on the tables in the waiting rooms with success stories in. I went to a clinic with my friend a few years ago a different one and they had them on the wall too. It is nice to see that it does work.  

We havent had that mentioned to us, the only time they haven said about freezing is the embryos after. The nhs cover that for 3 yrs i think. Hernia ops seem to be common with this. My hubby had one but he was about 9 lol, i dont know if that would have made a difference such a long time ago. I dont think he has any abnormalities just everything else is bad  

It can work though hun and it will, stay positive xxxxx


----------



## Twinklybelle

You to honey  

Big  & lots of  

xxxxx

Keep me posted on your progress xx


----------



## Guest

You too hunni xxxxx


----------

